# NAD / NCD: Traynor DarkHorse & DHX12 Cab



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I own a few combos that cover a wide range of tones and volumes; however, over the last few months I had been itching to get a head and cabinet that could give me the ability to quickly lug to and from rehearsals etc. I had my choices narrowed down to a few options in various price ranges, but in reality didn't want to spend too much as the amps that I do own serve me well - this amp was more for convenience factor.

Over the years I had heard mixed reviews of this amp and didn't even consider it as an option until the last time I went to see Sloan. Patrick Pentland's back line consisted of four Traynor 4x12 cabs, powered by two DarkHorses and his tone was absolutely huge. Which is surprising considering that these are only 15 watt heads.

My urge to commit to a new head hadn't reached a boiling point until about a month ago when I started trying out a few different amps. My criteria was simple: something small and around the 20 watt range with decent headroom for my pedal setup, yet something that I can plug straight into and get some nice tube overdrive at low volume. After trying out a bunch of amps, I almost pulled the trigger on a Dr. Z Maz 18; but in the end, my wallet won that argument. 

Last week I walked into L&M during their Inventory Blowout sale and saw this DarkHorse head and matching cab and I was immediately transported back to that Sloan show and had to give it a shot. After a few minutes of noodling, I knew I couldn't pass on the opportunity to go home with this amp. 

Despite all the noise issues that people have experienced with this amp, mine is pretty quiet. However, I did do a few minor precautionary modifications such as: moving the ribbon cable off and away from the main board, shortening and twisting the transformer leads and covering them up with a good amount of electrical tape for additional shielding. I also rolled a few different preamp tubes in there and ended up going with a pair of Tung Sols as they made the head sound a bit clearer. The stock EH 12AU7 sounds pretty good in there in 2 watt mode, but I only had a JJ to compare it to.

The head itself sounds great and I often find myself grabbing the Tele and plugging straight in to get a nice punchy attack. I'm also finding that the Pure and Brit modes sound best to me. The USA mode is nice for the headroom but is too scooped in the mids for my liking. My only criticisms about this head is that the transformer is pretty loud (most likely due to the open head concept but you can't hear it while you're playing) and the 15 watt power rating is probably a bit overzealous as it's not as loud as my previous experiences with AC15s (YMMV).

As for the cab, it's solid and well built. What's cool about the cab is that you can run it either as a closed or open back via the access panel and 3 thumbscrews. The speaker itself is a 16ohm Chinese Greenback which really does deliver that "rock" tone. I have a few other speakers kicking around that I will sub in and out when I get a chance, but so far, I'm really happy with this one.

Overall, this is a pretty great grab-and-go amp and I wouldn't hesitate using it in a recording setting as you can get pretty raunchy in the 15 watt setting. I can also use this in a live setting where I can drive the amp hard and not take people's heads off. The 2 watt setting is perfect for your living room and still maintains a lot of EQ control. The amp sounds great on its own, yet takes pedals very well. For me, this one's a keeper!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Great revue - thanks for that.

I also just purchased one and I've paired it with a C-Rex in an Epiphone cab. So far, I live on the 'Pure' setting as it gives me the punch I like to hear. Mine is very quiet, although I've only opened it up with no input to listen for transformer hum. I'm looking forward to really opening it up with a guitar, but even at low levels, it still maintains the character of my tone.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I had one and flipped it pretty quickly (for a TA-15, which I also flipped fairly quickly), but it was more due to the fact that I tend to flip amps a lot than any hatred for the Traynor. There was *something* I didn't like about it, but I can't recall what offhand - it wasn't the noise issue you mention though. I think I was looking for multiple channels at the time too.

Congrats and, having seen you play and listened to some of your recordings, I bet you make it sound fabulous. Hard to go wrong with a Tele and a cranked amp!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I have an AlNiCo blue and a UK Greenback - both in 8 ohm from my AC30 that I'm going to try. I'm kinda curious about the difference in tone between the Chinese and UK Greenbacks despite the impedances. I would imagine that your C-Rex gives a lot more lows and mids to the amp vs the stock cab. 

I think you need to open up the volume on this guy at 15 watts. You're going to be amazed. 



bluzfish said:


> Great revue - thanks for that.
> 
> I also just purchased one and I've paired it with a C-Rex in an Epiphone cab. So far, I live on the 'Pure' setting as it gives me the punch I like to hear. Mine is very quiet, although I've only opened it up with no input to listen for transformer hum. I'm looking forward to really opening it up with a guitar, but even at low levels, it still maintains the character of my tone.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

I read that thread from way back over and over again and really didn't encounter any of the negative aspects other than the transformer hum that everyone else was experiencing. I'm curious what the amp would sound like with a Mercury or even a Hammond in it - but don't really feel like investing too much time and money into it.

The TA-15 seems like an awesome amp, but at the price it goes for, I would have just saved my pennies and bought the Maz 18. One day I'll pick one up as the Dr. Z stuff has been calling my name for quite some time now! 

Thanks for the compliments Kent. It's funny you should mention that because I've been thinking about this comment that Swervin55 made to me the last time I met up with him. I told him that my Tele and Les Paul had been getting more play time than any of my other guitars and he said: "Congrats, you've finally graduated". I thought it was pretty hilarious.



keto said:


> I had one and flipped it pretty quickly (for a TA-15, which I also flipped fairly quickly), but it was more due to the fact that I tend to flip amps a lot than any hatred for the Traynor. There was *something* I didn't like about it, but I can't recall what offhand - it wasn't the noise issue you mention though. I think I was looking for multiple channels at the time too.
> 
> Congrats and, having seen you play and listened to some of your recordings, I bet you make it sound fabulous. Hard to go wrong with a Tele and a cranked amp!


----------

